# Tips & Tricks: Secret /Hidden Compartments



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what are your tips/tricks re: including a *secret/hidden compartment* in a project?

mechanisms? camouflage? location? other tips…



(also add links to helpful blogs etc that are related to the topic)


*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a secret we could tel you but then, Well you know the rest of the story.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I will often build a false bottom in cabinets or book cases.
Bill


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I built a tall clock into the corner of our library and made it so it will swivel to reveal a compartment behind, then there's another hidden shelf behind that.
In another location I have two drawers that have no pulls, but when a book stand is placed in just the right place on the top above them a large magnet in the book stand trips open a shop made spring latch so they can open.
I'm fascinated with hidden compartments and secret latches.

But those are the only ones I'm going to tell you about!

ddwwb


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm saying nothing, but in years to come someone will find the map to the treasure.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Yup,
That's why we callz 'em sekret!!!!
tom


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

My mouth is sealed.
But my heart sends you a warm tought.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I posted these a while ago so they are not secret anymore.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm glad I went senile, You can't blame me for spilling the beans…..................Hey, anyone know where these beans came from?..................................... Dang, what was I talking about?............................


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

When I built a new 7 foot long master bathroom vanity I built the toe kick a little taller, Then when you remove the 2 lower drawers located on bottom , there is a false bottom beneath those with 2 fireproof safes located underneath. They actually end up being in the toe kick area which is all dead space anyway. So, unless you actually removed the two full extension guided drawers you never know that they are there. I figured with all the money I was going to be making, being a contractor that I would soon out grow the two safes and need more room. I should have just built a compartment for a change purse it would have been more appropriate. LOL


----------



## Woodclaver (Nov 24, 2013)

I use "Tot Locks" to make Secret compartments, but add a bullet latch to put some spring tension against the door, pushing against the Tot lock, so it is held still locked unless you push against the door to allow the tot lock to release while the magnet is telling it to.


----------

